# Rev Code for A4216



## April.Kleck (Dec 23, 2018)

I'm taking on some billing aspects for a hospital that has been billing A4216, saline,  under REV code 0274 under the direction of a 3rd party billing company. I understand that 0274 is not at all the correct rev code but I need substantial documentation to place it under 0272 (sterile supply)... 

Any help?? Please???


----------



## Tamn2@comcast.net (Mar 14, 2019)

*REV code Question*

Morning,

According to Noridian the REV code they want you to use is correct:

Revenue Codes
Refer to National Uniform Billing Committee (NUBC) for additional information

Revenue Code	Description
027X	Medical/Surgical Supplies and Devices
0270 - General
0271 - Nonsterile
0272 - Sterile
0273 - Take-home supplies
0274 - Prosthetic/orthotic devices
0275 - Pacemaker
0276 - Intracular lens
0277 - Take-home oxygen
0278 - Other implants
0279 - Other

Good Luck,
Tammy


----------

